
The Race to Build a Better Bee - UpshotKnothole
https://daily.jstor.org/the-race-to-build-a-better-bee/
======
ohiovr
"The race is on to create pollinators as small and smart as honeybees."

That self replicates, heals itself, programs itself, costs nothing to operate
or design, and most importantly doesn't behave like drones in the tv series
black mirror. I think it would be better to find out why they are going
extinct and more importantly the political will to fight it.

